# The World's Longest Yard Sale - THIS WEEK !!!



## JOEL (Aug 4, 2015)

Starts in Gadsten Alabama and goes to Michigan if I remember correctly... I plan to set up this year near the beginning in the midst of the swarm. Great buying and selling at this well established annual event.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 4, 2015)

Always thought this was a cool idea - here's the scoop.

http://www.127yardsale.com/route-map


----------



## JOEL (Aug 4, 2015)

If you have a pile if rusty junque, this is a good place to unload it. Chicken houses seem to be the hot item of the year. 

I went shopping today and will set up tomorrow. My buddy did well selling today.


----------



## JOEL (Aug 4, 2015)

If you are heading north to Memory Lane, this passes pretty close. I'll bet the Ohio end is good.


----------

